
UI Design for Startups - Monthly Service - jimres
http://fairpixels.pro/?ref=Mail
======
dang
Voting rings are not ok here.

~~~
simonswords82
Quite right, I did wonder how this post had shot so far up the home page so
quickly when it's clearly marketing a service.

------
nik736
I don't think this can work. The idea is nice but usually you want someone
"inhouse" that knows about the business, the customers and can craft a
solution for them.

Additionally I think this is very overpriced. I mean "(Without having to pay
$6,000/mo+ for an in-house UI designer)" is completely absurd. Here in Germany
a proper designer will be happy with a 3k/mo salary, since there are so many
and the market is competitive and crowded with good designers... so I would
rather bring someone on board full-time than paying nearly the same amount to
a external firm, where you never know what happens.

Also oftentimes you need something "fast", so a 3-4 days wait time is not
working most of the time.

------
mobilefriendly
So I'm in the market for a service like this, but the presentation/pricing is
a little bit wrong for me. I'd rather have less "unlimited" access and more
speed when I do need service. I'd also like to see more examples and more
about the designers. The design challenge we have is maintaining consistency
across different interfaces, so having a designer on retainer is appealing.
But I could probably accomplish the same thing for 1/2 the price on an
outsourcing site.

Also, the headers and site payment buttons are broken on Safari.

------
salilmalkan
This is an interesting idea for companies that just want a cookie-cutter
product design for your MVP. Past that, good product design requires a level
of business/user problem solving that no service like this could possibility
fulfill.

~~~
fogzen
In my experience "cookie-cutter" (in other words "consistent") UI is more
effective than custom UI most of the time.

Absent A/B testing - which isn't part of most product design processes -
there's no utility gained from deviating from conventional UI for common
elements like dropdowns, buttons, lists, links, and the like. In my anecdotal
experience there's more often a negative impact on the utility of custom or
unconventional UI design, usually because the user is confused or not familiar
with novel UI design.

Put simply, is it effective to reinvent web forms for every product? I don't
think so.

------
mgkimsal
Not the first time I've seen a service like this. Main site design itself
doesn't resonate with me, although the multiple sample images do.

Some nitpicks/thoughts:

* I would have to have a Mac and Sketch to use this. Not unheard of that people will be using other types of services (why not provide me actual web assets?)

* pricing - $2k/month is... it's not unreasonable but for 4 day turnaround time, I may not actually get as much values as working with a local freelancer who has a more transparent workload (and maybe has references I trust).

* Arguing against "on-staff $80k/year designer", then charging $5k/month for 24hr turnaround... it's not a huge savings. Benefit may be I can switch designers from FPP - to get different styles/abilities, but that's not made obvious anywhere I can see. We don't all live in SV, and many areas you can find a reasonably priced designer who you can meet in person for less than $5k/month (I've worked with some).

Not sure who the target audience is here - the unfunded startups I've worked
with would not spend $5k/month, and would even balk at $2k/month for a 4 day
turnaround time. The funded startups I know would just hire someone, because
that's what the funding was for (hiring a team).

------
mephitix
I'm pretty skeptical of design work that doesn't involve close dev
interaction/iteration.

And especially for mobile apps there are things that are outside of just
'design' and I feel they would introduce a lot of variability in the amount of
work involved per-project. How does a flat fee take that into account? Things
like:

\- responsive design: scaling to different phone/tablet sizes

\- aligning to Android/iOS conventions (e.g. should not allow swipe-from-
bottom on iOS)

\- animations

\- sound

\- theming

Does this all come with every project as part of the fee for, example, the
'Startup' package? If _none_ of this comes with any of the packages then I
think the prices for each package should definitely be lower.

I like the idea though - the unlimited revisions part was pleasantly
surprising. I'm not sure how that would scale for the business but it sounds
nice :)

~~~
nik736
Their own website ist not even properly responsive so I wouldn't expect too
much.

------
wolco
I hope this works. I would love to offer something web development wise but
packaging those services this way probably doesn't make sense.

------
Lapsa
looks broken [https://imgur.com/a/Ndm5z](https://imgur.com/a/Ndm5z)

